
ARM Benchmarks Show HPC Ripe for Processor Shakeup - jcbeard
https://www.nextplatform.com/2017/11/13/arm-benchmarks-show-hpc-ripe-processor-shakeup/
======
metalliqaz
The jist of the claim made in the headline seems to come down to this passage:

> Overall, McIntosh-Smith says anything that is memory bandwidth dominated
> does well on ThunderX2 and at worst, is roughly similar to Skylake. However
> for more floating point-heavy applications, Skylake and Broadwell do better
> and are evenly matched because of the wider vectors, even though ThunderX2
> cores strive to make up the difference.

It doesn't seem clear that they were making an apples-to-apples comparison to
the Intel chips. I dunno.

Honestly I was hoping for more about just why ARM might be a good core for
HPC. I'm slightly surprised that Performance/Watt were not reported, as I
thought that's where ARM stood a fighting chance against chips like x86 and
POWER.

~~~
Katydid
From the lead on this project: "Not yet, as we've only had access to hardware
for a few weeks! Our early access whiteboxes are very different from the
production XC50 nodes we'll get next year, so we may leave energy measurements
until then"

